# SE Michigan Trout Fishing for a Beginner



## Jason McDougalhorn (Jun 24, 2017)

I am relatively new to fishing. I am looking for suggestions on great places to fish for any species, especially trout. I have an ugly stick with a spinning bail. My tackle box consists of a lot of flicker shad, 1/4 oz rooster tails, some erie dearies, and some soft plastic baits like mice. Suggestions for bait types and places to fish are greatly welcome. Note: All fishing will be done from shore.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Rooster tails, and other inline spinners, like panther martins work well on trout. Id check out the dnr trout stream maps and explore with those spinners. Trout are rather scarce in the southeast, but a few can be found. Up north much better for trout.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a small lake in Island Lake Recreation Area that has trout. It is visible from the main road and I think the name is Spring something. Also the Huron River upstream from Kent Lake has trout. The fish laws booklet shows a good stretch to try in the exceptions by county. Good luck.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Use the search function on here and you will get a bunch of solid info. Spinners will work,that is what I fish a majority of the time. I would recommend taking a drive away from SE Michigan to experience better fishing, especially this time of year.

Good luck.


----------

